# acer aspire 4730z won't boot-black screen



## f3rha4n (Apr 3, 2009)

*acer aspire 4730z black screen/ update bios*

hi,
my father sent me acer aspire 4730z from KSA almost a month ago. yesterday, i restarted vista home premium so that i could switch to xp 64, but forgot to select xp and vista started loading again, so i pushed the power button but this time the laptop won't boot at all. When i press the power button, nothing would happen and after few sec just a black screen. even the num/caps-lock wont work. dont know what went wrong, but i cant sent it back all the way back to KSA and i think acer has nothing here in pakistan..

hi.. yesterday i restarted my acer aspire 4730z repeatedly twice.now it wont boot at all.. i think the problem is with bios as everything else seems ok. it has Insyde bios and i have downloaded the rom files. but don know how to install it as i cant see anything. i followed many forums which showed how to install it on some other aspires. bt that does not seems to work for me. after fn+esc key and putting the usb drive it will shut down with the green lite still on.. what should i do?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this first: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/blank-screen-350292.html

If that does not help, tap on F8 as you power ON and go into Safe Mode. Try to go back to a restore point or try a Vista Startup Repair.


----------



## f3rha4n (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry but what you are telling me are basics. i tried that tho, but that did'nt work. the problem is, it wont even start to show me the POST bios screen. jusb a bluish black screen

hi, 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/acer-aspire-4730z-wont-boot-black-screen-362880.html here i have told how the black screen problem occurred. now i m sure its because of damaged bios. but after trying so many time i am not yet able to re-install bios files. my laptop is acer aspire 4730z and i downloaded the bios files from acer and put those into a bootable usb flash disk but even after that fn+esc key procedure the laptop does not seems to detect it and powers down with the green lite still on.. any ideas what can i do to fix it?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hate the basics? :grin:

I suggest you open the top lid, and swap the inverter with a good/working one. If after replacing the inverter the screen still do not work, remove the LCD and replace the backlight. This I hope is not basic for you.

On how to open the laptop and how to do the removal and replacement, I suggest you use a service manual. Unfortunately we do not have that here so I suggest you call Acer and ask them where you can download.

Btw opening it up will void the warranty.


----------



## f3rha4n (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for your.... sujestions  but i need some serious help, not some lame jokes about screwing/tighting my lcd. and i know my problem is not hardware based and sadly there are no acer retailers etc in pakistan..


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I understand... and by the way, the suggestion was not a joke. It was supposed to test your LCD. But since you have concluded it is a BIOS failure then I must rest my case.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

f3rha4n said:


> thanks for your.... sujestions  but i need some serious help, not some lame jokes about screwing/tighting my lcd. and i know my problem is not hardware based and sadly there are no acer retailers etc in pakistan..



Dont know how you interpreted Trigger's fingers response as a joke; other than to surmise he submitted a process to try other than what you wanted to hear?

In order to corrupt a bios something has to be "writing" to the bios; which is why Trigger is looking at options other than bios corruption & quite accurately at that! Had you informed us you were attemping a bios upgrade and it failed; then we would be discussing bios flashing procedures.

I highly doubt your bios is corrupt, it's more like powering down your system while it was working may well have borked your internal power system or even messed up the hard drive so as to cause a PCB short on the drives logic board.

The plan of trying to flash the bios on an unstable system is also a very flawed plan, could well end with a bios that is truely corrupt which will require bios replacement and soldering.

You could try performing a cmos clearing, which requires gaining access to the cmos battery; on some laptops this is done easily on bay doors on the belly of the laptop, while other require removal of the keyboard. Reoving the battery and power cord and removing the cmos battery for about 15-20 minutes should do the trick of clearing your bios.

You could also try booting the laptop with the hard drive removed and see if you can get to a post screen then. Also try booting the laptop with the memory removed, and also with only one stick occupied soemtimes these tricks will wake up a confused bios or at least give you a chance to pin point bad hard drive or bad memory sticks.


Its still just as big a change the LCD is not working ? when you try powering up does the cpu fan spin and push air out ?

have you tried connecting to a remote monitor such as the one a desktop computer would use ?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

unplug the ac adaptor, remove battery, press power-on button for 30 seconds.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Stu...

I think I advised that already.. see post #2


----------



## f3rha4n (Apr 3, 2009)

none of these works.. vga, lcd, hard-drive.. all fine, i have cheked them.


----------



## affandiz (Oct 13, 2009)

acer spire 4730z
i would like to how to recover bios after fail update on acer aspire 4730z.
i tried to update the bios and suddenly the the power goes out.
after that notebook book wont start. when i press start button the power led turn on, the screen blank and nothing happen.how to revert back the BIOS.
i already check the display, ram and it ok.please need help here..


----------



## sunflower17613 (Jan 11, 2010)

linderman said:


> Dont know how you interpreted Trigger's fingers response as a joke; other than to surmise he submitted a process to try other than what you wanted to hear?
> 
> In order to corrupt a bios something has to be "writing" to the bios; which is why Trigger is looking at options other than bios corruption & quite accurately at that! Had you informed us you were attemping a bios upgrade and it failed; then we would be discussing bios flashing procedures.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the info posted in the reply to f3rha4n. I am experiencing the exact same issue and am willing to try any procedure that might resolve the problem. I will attempt all suggestions in the post and let you know how it goes. Wish me luck!


----------



## tgp_robroy (Jan 23, 2010)

i have the same problem same model acer aspire 4730z cannot boot and black screen only i connect it to the monitor and still black screen the fan at the back when you power it will on.


----------



## rayr0683 (Jan 24, 2010)

hello,
I dropped my laptop, and have had similar problem since. I tried many of these suggestions, no luck. My laptop was as new, just bought from tiger direct a year ago, and hardly used it. Since I dropped it, which was only a few feet to floor, I cant get computer to start.

I press the Power button, and it turns green, I hear a single beep, and I get a green DOS Type message across screen, which is black except for the green type, and it says: Battery is Seriously Low!......then it powers down. I cannot get the computer to turn on. I tried with battery only, and the same thing happens. I try with AC Adapter, and same thing happens, while plugged into mains voltage. I am sure that my battery is not bad.

I had another laptop, which was a Gateway T-1620, and the lcd screen was bad, it had blobs of ink throughout the screen. I plugged the GAteway into a regular LCD Monitor, and all was fine. So after much frustration with the ACER Aspire 4440, I removed the LCD screen from the non working Acer 4440, and I put it into the Gateway T-1620, just to try it out, and it worked. Now I am able to use the Gateway T-1620 again. The Acer LCD screen worked on the Gateway T-1620. So, the LCD screen must have been ok all the while, with my Acer Aspire 4440. Because the Gateway is now workking fine again with Acer LCD screen installed. I realize that this was probably not the proper LCD screen, but was the same size 14.1"...Now I have to figure out what to do with my ACER Aspire 4440. I at least need a LCD screen for the Acer 4440. But that will not solve the non starting problem, and the Battery Seriously Low problem that I keep on getting. I appreciate any help. I have no warranty on either laptop. But the ACER is like new, and Im sure worth fixing, but I dont know what to do. Thanks, Ray






tgp_robroy said:


> i have the same problem same model acer aspire 4730z cannot boot and black screen only i connect it to the monitor and still black screen the fan at the back when you power it will on.


----------



## sunilranchi (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a ACER laptop 4730z. Problem I am facing is, it shutdown automatically after 30-40 mins and if I try rebooting, it doesn't work. One thing I noticed, battery becomes very hot. and if I wait for 2/3 hrs to cool down the battery. It starts working normally. 

Any help this regard is highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance. 
Sunil


----------

